# Boston-area metal bands....looking for a 5th band for a show this friday



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 19, 2007)

i know it's pretty short notice, but here's the deal:

my band Requia will be playing our first show, opening for Scourge, Legion of the Dying, and Black Trip. We're trying to find another band...ideally to headline.

if you're interested, let me know ASAP, and i'll get you in touch with the necessary people.

21+ at the Baseball Tavern (on Boylston, near Fenway Park)...just re-opened, as i understand.

www.myspace.com/scourge
www.myspace.com/legionofthedying
www.myspace.com/blacktrip
www.myspace.com/requiametal


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd love to but we're still trying out bass players. Ask Downfall, they are pretty badass and great guys. They're veterans and have toured with many big bands. They're like old school death/thrash. Once again, very cool guys, unlike _one _of those bands you are opening for who are douchebags.

EDIT: Nevermind looks like they have a show Friday already, maybe they could do both?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 19, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I'd love to but we're still trying out bass players. Ask Downfall, they are pretty badass and great guys. They're veterans and have toured with many big bands. They're like old school death/thrash. Once again, very cool guys, unlike _one _of those bands you are opening for who are douchebags.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind looks like they have a show Friday already, maybe they could do both?



well, that _one_ band you speak of really only has one, maybe two, douchebag members....the others are pretty cool 



you should come out to the show anyway though...


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2007)

That's true, One mainly. Yeah I just might, when do you go on? We are rehearsing friday most likely but we could take a break to check that out.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 19, 2007)

we'd be first....i think 9pm or so. i'm hoping it doesn't go down this way, but there's a chance we might have to play sans keyboard, or at least with someone filling in. our regular keyboardist sort of forgot that he'd told some NEC guys he could fill in for them for NEC's battle of the bands that night, so we're not sure what's gonna happen with that.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2007)

That sucks. What kind of band are you guys anyways?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 19, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> That sucks. What kind of band are you guys anyways?



melodic/power metal w/ some heavier influences.....check out the link in the first post.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2007)

Some pretty neat riffs  Good luck at the show, maybe we'll see you there.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 20, 2007)

I wish our band Flothru could do it, not to headline but maybe open. That would be cool. Good luck, Ari!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 20, 2007)

it looks like Shroud of Bereavement might be the 5th band. here's a semi-current flyer:


----------

